# Online store is live!



## smithurmonds (Jan 20, 2011)

We just launched our online soap store. We are still working out some of the little kinks, but it has been a long time in the making and we're thrilled to have gotten to this point! Come visit us at www.smithurmonds.com.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 8, 2011)

Very nice! Congratulations!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Really nice Nicki!!


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

congrats!


----------



## smithurmonds (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone! We're having an issue with the email system but our webmaster is working through it and should have it resolved soon. Those of you who set up an account may not receive the appropriate confirmation emails in the meantime. We do have records of everyone's accounts though and will notify folks when it gets resolved in the next day or two. We should be off and running before long!


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Really looks nice Nicki


----------



## Blackbird (Jan 11, 2013)

Fancy.. Your soap labels are super cute!


----------



## smithurmonds (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks guys! That's my most special girl there on the label, who always makes me smile.


----------



## smithurmonds (Jan 20, 2011)

Ok, looks like our email functions are all sorted out! Let me know if you guys run into any issue when you scope it out so I can get it resolved. Thanks!


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

It looks great! Congrats!

Caroline


----------

